# clean filter



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

u know when u clean filter monthly, when u wash those sponges out in water from your tank, do u lose alot of the good bacteria? i dont use tap water to clean parts but old water from tank yea and i use an old tooth brush to clean other filter parts with.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I would assume you lose some bacteria but using old water from tank minimizes loss.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't tell you how much you'd be losing, but you won't be killing them with chlorine or chloramine otherwise. It's a much wiser way of doing it.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

That's why I keep more than 1 filter on each tank.
Bi weekly cleaning, clean 1 every 2 weeks.


----------



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

in coldwater tank my water goes misty, so to me that is a sign to clean filter i think, its like the filter clogs up quicker in coldwater tank as if goldfish are more messier than tropical fish.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe all gold fish are major crap factories.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

yes lot's of beneficial bacteria is washed away, but not all like with tap water, i don’t clean filters unless they start too loose pressure, I also run 2-3 filters per tank , and i never clean more then one filter at a time, I also never do a water change the day i clean a filter stops me from "over cleaning" and triggering mini cycles. 

My tank's are heavily stocked, if i clean all my filters on the same day i'm almost guaranteed to get a cloudy day following it as the filters re-adjust


----------



## g_spyder91 (Mar 21, 2011)

OP mentioned cleaning the sponge filters but do you guys clean the charcoal-blue filter as well, or do you not worry about it and replace it every month?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

From the information I got charcoal is only good for 21 days then it starts to put the bad stuff it collected back into tank, I say change it don't clean it.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Clown Lover said:


> From the information I got charcoal is only good for 21 days then it starts to put the bad stuff it collected back into tank, I say change it don't clean it.


That's also my understanding, it goes rogue within a month.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

What kind of filter do you use? Are you using more than one? A old tooth brush is fine if its been cleaned properly for what you intend to use it for.I dont know if your thoroughly cleaning every part completely, but some parts or areas of the filter should be left as is.If its slowly affecting performance go ahead and do it.



gary007 said:


> u know when u clean filter monthly, when u wash those sponges out in water from your tank, do u lose alot of the good bacteria? i dont use tap water to clean parts but old water from tank yea and i use an old tooth brush to clean other filter parts with.


----------

